# Help!!! My dog ate a a medium piece of a crab shell



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Please call your vet or an emergency vet immediately and discuss it with them. We can't give serious medical advice here and I would be concerned about the sharpness of the shells at this point.


----------

